# 38 Special



## Marine_General (Apr 21, 2008)

I just recently moved and ran across this. Is this worth anything????
Its a .38 Chiefs Special Revolver
model No. 36


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

They sell from $150 to $300 used around here. Depends on the condition and age.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

It is _THE_ "38 Snub". A definite classic.

I have one as my carry gun, loaded with +Ps and laser grips in an ankle holster. Excellent.


----------



## Marine_General (Apr 21, 2008)

I would post an attachment but it says I cant


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Marine_General said:


> I would post an attachment but it says I cant


If you're talking about posting a picture, then follow the link below. Great instructions given by _DJNiner_. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> If you're talking about posting a picture, then follow the link below. Great instructions given by _DJNiner_. :mrgreen:
> 
> -Jeff-


It would help if you gave him the link. :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, that was a major brain fart...thanks Todd 

-Jeff-:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Wow, that was a major brain fart...thanks Todd
> 
> -Jeff-:anim_lol:


I got your back! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

These are what you are talking about? Beat up ones are going for about $250 to $300 and up depending on their shape around here. Blue one is a 1973 and the nickle one is a 1983.:smt1099


----------



## Marine_General (Apr 21, 2008)

heres what she look like original box and papers.
Scroll Down a little bot and there she is. This was a much easier way then all that other stuff I read before. So what do you guys think? Pretty good shape?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yours is M-36 Square butt and mine are round butts. So your's is a little older than mine. If you open the cylinder up and look on the frame you will see M-36. Give me your serial # all but the last two didgets and I'll look the info up and price for you.:smt033


----------



## Marine_General (Apr 21, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance...You mean the serial number from the butt?
If thats the case it J1622


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Marine_General said:


> Pardon my ignorance...You mean the serial number from the butt?
> If thats the case it J1622


Yes I mean the Serial from the butt of the revolver. Your Ser# places it being made between 1973 and 1974. I would say early 1973 as they were making the change to the round butt.
Open the cylinder up and look at the frame. You should see MOD 36 stamped there. Let me know if it says anything else.
Value with box and anything else VG-$325, EXC-$400, NIB-$500 up. Now you can add $25 for the box and $50 for being nickel. That's what you may get for them. You still have to fine a buyer. Gun shows is a good place to sell them. I would say it would sell fast at $450 range. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## Marine_General (Apr 21, 2008)

When you open the cylinder up it say mod 36 and below that there is a 5 digit number as well, not sure what that is but........I never been to a gun show, just not sure what to do with the damn thing...lol but thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Keep it and shoot it. It's a good lookin' gun! :smt023 Nice looking dog too!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can tell you one thing for sure "Don't give it away":smt023. Do not take less than $450 for it as they don't make them like that anymore. All the new ones have a worm hole in them for the lock. I would make you a offer for it but we spent about $2,000 this month on guns and related stuff. My budget has been spent for the year.:smt1099


----------



## Marine_General (Apr 21, 2008)

I went to a gun store the other day in Arlington Heights, and the guy there said it was only worth around 250.00. He took it out of the box and was like" was this thing replated?" What did you do put flitz on here.?" Then he proceeded to put the gun back in the box with his nasty greasy hand prints all over the gun. That kind of pissed me off. How rude do you have to be. Seriously. Oh well I guess not all people were raised with manners.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You definitely are not going to get any good information from most dealers in Illinois (from my experiences). If you really want to sell it, then I suggest you do it on gunbroker or another online site. List it on some forums or something and see if anyone bites.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You definitely are not going to get any good information from most dealers in Illinois (from my experiences). If you really want to sell it, then I suggest you do it on gunbroker or another online site. List it on some forums or something and see if anyone bites.
> 
> -Jeff-


It's just like when you trade in a car. They give you nothing for it. Gun stores, from what I hear, run on pretty low margins. Like any business, they're there to make money. Now that doesn't mean they should lie and be deceitful, but you're better off to sell it privately if you want to make any money off it.

My personal opinion is to get you license and hang on to it, if for nothing else, sentimental reasons.


----------



## Marine_General (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I do have a question. Since my fold card expired.....is the application process the same. I imagine I have to resubmit an application right?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am telling you the turth. That gun is worth every penny of $450 bucks. The gun shop guy would have put it in his case for that or more if you sold it to him at $250. I'll give you that if you want to give it away. :smt1099


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you will probably have to resubmit for your FOID. If you renew it is different but your's has expired. You can download the form, just google FOID card. Good luck.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Keep it. They are great house guns, carry guns, backup guns, belly guns. They never get old and they always shoot. I currently have two of them. 
You could never sell them for what they are really worth as personal firearms.


----------

